# So err....I'd like to get in shape. Any advice?



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm not horrifically unfit or anything but I haven't exercised in a while. After I leave school, I'd like to take up some kind of martial arts or physical activity to help my confidence. At the moment I'm really not in any shape to do anything. The doctor said I was in the right range for BMI, but I think I'd feel a bit more confident if I slimmed down and started weight lifting or doing basic cardio. I also seem to sweat really easily. I don't eat badly or anything. I don't eat takeaway meals or drink alcohol or soda, so I think the lack of exercise might be my problem. 

I was rather overweight as a child by the way, which might be where my body insecurity comes from. 

Any advice on working out at home? Or any advice in general would be fine :b


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I would recomend u something witch I recomend to a lot of ppl just because it's simple, effficient, and takes like 5 minutes a day. If u wanna take it to the next level, u can do it 2 or 3 times a day.

Search for tabata. And another thing, what u eat matters a lot.

Good luck.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Run up and down the stairs. 
If you're cooking something, or making tea or something, walk around the house whilst the kettles boiling. 
Walk a lot.
UHhh that's about it that I can recommend. 
I'm trying to exercise more too. But I'm just mostly lazy.


----------



## Lunangel (Apr 9, 2011)

Yep yep, I'd say walking is the best thing to do cause it's such a low impact exercise. And you're basically moving every part of your body as you do so. I don't like leaving my house much, but I started to last month take walks around the neighborhood at least four times a week and I feel a bit better. Start off slow though, maybe by taking ten or fifteen minute walks.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Lunangel said:


> Yep yep, I'd say walking is the best thing to do cause it's such a low impact exercise. And you're basically moving every part of your body as you do so. I don't like leaving my house much, but I started to last month take walks around the neighborhood at least four times a week and I feel a bit better. Start off slow though, maybe by taking ten or fifteen minute walks.


I walk 4 miles a day going to school and back. I still feel unhealthy though :no


----------



## Lunangel (Apr 9, 2011)

Rixy said:


> I walk 4 miles a day going to school and back. I still feel unhealthy though :no


Wow you do walk a lot already. Wish I could provide more help, but I am more or less in the same boat. Walking helps a little though, but I feel like it is not enough to become truly healthy either... And lots of workouts seem too high-impact for me. I only weight 110 pounds so weight lifting is out of the question for me, unless I'm lifting less than 10 pound weights lol

anyways good luck and I'm sure someone will provide better advice than me on this!


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

> Run up and down the stairs.


Sounds tempting, but I have the creekiest stairs imaginable :um

I appreciate all the advice so far. I guess I might as well start off with basic cardio. I'm pretty big, so maybe I could buy some weights and start lifting after I get a little better. I'm not planning on going into a full blown workout scheme though. I'm hoping to go in little steps and slowly build.

I just read a get healthy article and it stated "Inch by Inch, life is a synch. Yard by yard, life is hard". It made me chuckle :b


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

^ Naw, my stairs must be creakier than yours. Mine are sooo creaky, but still... it is one really good way to get exercise. I started off about 6 months ago exhausted just running up the stairs but now I can do it easily.


----------



## boz (Mar 26, 2011)

I think you should invest in something like a dance mat, or the game 'Just Dance' if you have a Nintendo Wii. I have Just Dance and go on it quite regularly, lots of fun plus a great cardio workout! I've never really needed to lose weight so I don't know if I've lost anything from playing on it, but I know a lot of people who have used it for a few weeks and have seen big changes. 
If you don't mind dancing then this is great method.


----------



## A Certain Ratio (Apr 10, 2011)

JUDO JUDO JUDO!!!

Not only is it great fun (once you get used to the hard knocks!) but it is widely available and cheap. It is also a phenomonal workout (most judo clubs are pretty intense, in a good way). Don't worry if you're not fit before you start - that's why you're there!

It is also practical. Forget karate or taekwondo (or "bullshido"), judo is where it's at. It is actually useful for self defence (don't take a chop to a fist fight) and this will really improve your confidence.

Saying all of that, I haven't actually done any judo in months  But anyways heres a great vid:





Don't know if the embed will work. Let's see....if not you could always copy the url  (didn't work lol)


----------



## A Certain Ratio (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow...didn't realise I was much of a promoter lol. But yeah it's hard but if you stick at it, it's very rewarding.


----------



## alex92 (Apr 14, 2011)

The release of endorphins from intense workouts is one of the best feelings IMO.

Working out boosts confidence, once you get into working out you'll get the gym bug like me, trust me.

Depends what your goal is really mate, Do you want to get "massive" or get ripped like those guys on mens health magazine, or do you just want to lose weight?

THE best thing for weight loss is to go for a jog first thing after getting up, as your stomach is empty because you've been in bed all night- so your body straight away burns its fat supplies for energy. Exercising first thing also shocks your metabolism into speeding up for the rest of the day-thus more weight loss.Also, exercise first thing after getting up is good, because your body temperature is at its lowest point of the day, so you won't heat up so quick-so can run faster and longer.


----------



## Sisyphus (Mar 4, 2010)

Rixy said:


> I'm not horrifically unfit or anything but I haven't exercised in a while. After I leave school, I'd like to take up some kind of martial arts or physical activity to help my confidence. At the moment I'm really not in any shape to do anything. The doctor said I was in the right range for BMI, but I think I'd feel a bit more confident if I slimmed down and started weight lifting or doing basic cardio. I also seem to sweat really easily. I don't eat badly or anything. I don't eat takeaway meals or drink alcohol or soda, so I think the lack of exercise might be my problem.
> 
> I was rather overweight as a child by the way, which might be where my body insecurity comes from.
> 
> Any advice on working out at home? Or any advice in general would be fine :b


Martial arts would be really good for helping you to stay in shape. I've always wanted to learn jujitsu, karate, and boxing.


----------



## Fortune (Apr 4, 2011)

Sex... is the best form of exercise


----------



## Fortune (Apr 4, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> I would recomend u something witch I recomend to a lot of ppl just because it's simple, effficient, and takes like 5 minutes a day. If u wanna take it to the next level, u can do it 2 or 3 times a day.
> 
> Search for tabata. And another thing, what u eat matters a lot.
> 
> Good luck.


tabata seems lightweight form of HIIT .
HIIT is best, im doing it now and do it every year before summer. strips off the fat. but you need to be strong mentally as it feels like punishment and it makes you feel close to death.. but its worth it.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Chin ups are the best exercise, they work out a lot of different muscles.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Lunangel said:


> I only weight 110 pounds so weight lifting is out of the question for me, unless I'm lifting less than 10 pound weights lol


What's wrong in lifting weights according to your body weight and training level ?



Fortune said:


> tabata seems lightweight form of HIIT .
> HIIT is best, im doing it now and do it every year before summer. strips off the fat. but you need to be strong mentally as it feels like punishment and it makes you feel close to death.. but its worth it.


lightweight ? it's more intense than hiit, and that's why it lasts only 5 mins, but it's just as effective as studies have shown. i got myslef as proof too as i replaced hiit with tabata with same, if not better results


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I've been doing this www.hundredpushups.com along with the sit-up, dip, and squat challenges. I've only been doing them about 6 weeks (I'm going at a much slower pace), and have had really good results.


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

I need to do this as well. You could buy some weights, cycle and swim. Do that for a few weeks and I bet you'll be in much better shape.


----------



## JamesV (Apr 13, 2011)

It's important you choose a goal as the methods of achieving them vary alot depending on what you want to do: gain muscle/strength? lose fat? increase fitness levels? From your post I assume you want to do all 3, so for this I'd suggest circuit training 3 times a week (which means going from one exercise to the next without rest alternating between muscle groups). If you just get a pull-up bar you can alternate between pull-ups, push-ups, squats, and an abdominal exercise e.g sit-ups for a full-body workout. If you want to keep progressing on leg strength though you'd need to get weights since bodyweight squats will end up ineffective. A circuit training workout should take you about 30 minutes, though if you're currently in bad shape it will start off less. Make sure you get enough protein in your diet, and the right amount of calories each day to achieve your goals.


----------



## JamesV (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh yeah and tabata is more intense than HIIT by the way, that's the point of it. I hear you need real high fitness levels to get through a proper tabata session.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

push-ups and pull-ups. They're the most effective compound body weight exercise you can do. Even in limited environments (such as prison) people can do just these two exercises and get very muscular.



> I only weight 110 pounds so weight lifting is out of the question for me, unless I'm lifting less than 10 pound weights lol


I know it's not fashionable for girls to be into any form of weight(resistance) training, but theres actually a large body of evidence that it's actually more beneficial for females over the more conventional cardio.

By gaining lean muscle, you'll actually be alot more compact and look thinner even though you could be the same weight as before or even heavier. Having more muscle tissue also has the added benefit of better regulating the metabolism. Oh and not to mention the athletic toned look on a girl is just damn attractive to us guys >.< ...

*if your worried about being to muscle-ly btw, I'll just add that it's near impossible to get to that stage without drugs of some kind. You gals just don't have the testosterone for it :b
(thank god lol)

more info:

http://180degreehealth.blogspot.com/search/label/Alwyn%20Cosgrove


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Just take a multi and lift heavy.

As for a specific diet/routine, I'm currently digging this one, courtesy of Frank Yang. Pretty good results so far (helps if you have a home gym)


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

So I started working out the other day, and unsurprisingly my muscles ache like hell now. Should I start working out when the aching goes away? If I'm in pain I doubt I'm going to do as much exercise as I initially intended.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Rixy said:


> So I started working out the other day, and unsurprisingly my muscles ache like hell now. Should I start working out when the aching goes away? If I'm in pain I doubt I'm going to do as much exercise as I initially intended.


Nah, you don't have to wait until the soreness goes away, it's just DOMS. Getting blood flowing to the muscles via exercise will actually help alleviate the pain.

Here's some good bodyweight routines, btw:

http://www.trainforstrength.com/workouts.shtml


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Stretch to alleviate the soreness.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Start slowly. Do not overexert. Make it fun.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

JamesV said:


> I hear you need real high fitness levels to get through a proper tabata session.


It isn't dependent on fitness level, u do it in your own rhythm/pace. It was some time when I did it with my obese mother. Of course he couldn't move as fast as I did, but t was as effective for her as well, cause her body was struggling as hard as mine did, the key is to put as much effort in those 8 rounds as u can, according to your training level.


----------



## PuRex (Mar 19, 2011)

The first time you work out with weights your muscles will definitely feel really sore. That's how you know what your doing is working. You just ripped apart your muscles in your workout and they need some time to repair and grow even bigger than they were before. Eat a lot of protein and try whey protein shakes as it will help repair your muscles faster. The next time you go back you won't feel the soreness nearly as much from your workout so you won't have to wait so long between workouts. I'd say for now takes a few days break until it heals. Also try muscle group workouts so that you won't have so much downtime. For example you can work out your legs one day and go back the next and focus on your chest while your legs are healing... then you can do your biceps the next day.. triceps .. shoulders.. back .. abs. That's pretty much the rotation that I'm doing right now and it's working out great for me.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I was thinking of updating this thread from time to time to ask for advise or going on about whatever I've done. 

So I've been exercising lately with push ups, sit ups, crunches, dips etc. I'm now starting to make it into a routine instead of just exercising here and there. My muscles hurt, but I'm beginning to enjoy it (Weird, I know :teeth). It makes me feel productive I guess. I've noticed that through exercising and a healthier change to my diet, I've lost a few pounds from the last time I weighed myself. It's not a radical change, but I might as well carry on with it if it's making me feel better. According to the BMI thing and my doctor I'm not technically overweight, so maybe my insecurities were a little over the top, but I'd still like to continue exercising.

I was kind of hoping on building up muscle and strength. I know push ups and stuff help, but do you guys know what a beginner free weights set would consist of? And what would you recommend starting off with in terms of exercises and sets and stuff? Sadly, I don't have a lot of space but I'll see what I can do. Sometimes I'm a little embarassed to admit it because I'm probably the last guy you'd expect to be exercising, but I might as well try and go ahead with it. 

One problem is that I'm a little awkward about it considering my mum. My sister went through this excessive exercise phase and was almost borderline anoerexic. She just seems a little touchy whenever I bring up the subject of exercising and stuff after that episode. Anyone know how I could get around this?


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

Rixy said:


> So I started working out the other day, and unsurprisingly my muscles ache like hell now. Should I start working out when the aching goes away? If I'm in pain I doubt I'm going to do as much exercise as I initially intended.


And yeah I just started too like 3 days ago and I'm still sore.:sus

What i usually do to start getting into shape: Play some basketball one on ones pretty fun. Also I start doing some push ups and sit ups I like to start at a low number like 10-15 push ups 50 sit ups alternating between them till I can't get up anymore. I try and double them ever 2-4 days.


----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)

Rixy said:


> So I started working out the other day, and unsurprisingly my muscles ache like hell now. Should I start working out when the aching goes away? If I'm in pain I doubt I'm going to do as much exercise as I initially intended.


Consistency and Routine. Those 2 words are your keys.

Trust me. I lost 25KG and gained muscle from following those 2 keys.


----------



## Degeh (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello there i would like to help. You said you are very big, and thats awesome! Because maybe you can play..... Drumsolo.... BASKETBALL!! 


Sometimes, when its saturday, and the gym is closed. I JUST RUN OUTSIDE AND RUN RUN RUN RUN....... MUST RUN! So maybe you can just... RUN!!!!!!!!!!.... 
You may be wondering. Hey! what do I need for running?:
Legs.
Feet.
THATS ALL YOU NEED! 


Now i dont know your age, but you can also try WEIGHTLIFTING!
Not only do you gain muscles with it, you also gain tolerance so when you get older and you fall you wont break every bone in your body! 

Just a little rule for weightlifting ! 15 REPS! Not 10! 15+! And minimum sets of 3! And dont worry about the weight if you just start lifting you still need to build tolerance. If you are going for a challenge and increase the weight try it 10 times first and take a pause. But do this after you did your sets of 15x3.

Maybe something else you like ? When i was young i always kickboxed.
WHOOPSHAAA! KICKING ***!! BOOM! POW! oh **** my back! 

YOGA?! I love Yoga i am one of few males there and i always stay at the back of the session, but what can i say? YOGAPANTS ARE A GREAT MOTIVATION TO KEEP YOGAING ALL THE PROBLEMS AWAY!

You said you dont want a training scheme. But if fitness is your goal. YOU GONNA NEED MULTIPLE!!! And thats not bad because what you need to recieve your ultimate goal is some structure. I have like 5 different schemes, i train 5 times per week but thats because i do not have a job at this moment :| 

OH **** I NEED A JOB! 

Tips for gaining muscle: 
Lots of chicken. 
Add some chicken in the mix.
Are you going to add chicken to your salad?
Whats a whey shake without raw chicken? 
In soviet russia chicken eats you!
Why did the turkey cross the road? 
2 Prove he wasnt chicken! 


No seriously dude you need food scheme. 
Mine goes a bit like this.
7 am: Breakfast
10 am: Bread with chicken
1 pm: Bread and salad, some chicken
4 pm: bread and tuna 
7 pm: Warm dish, something something chicken
10 PM: STOP! HAMMER TIME!


MOST IMPORTANT THING IS 2 MOVE AS MUCH AS YOU CAN?
IF U SIT ON YA ARSE ALL DURR U BETTER OFF RUNNING !


----------



## Degeh (Oct 31, 2012)

If you are sore dont stop but take it easier. So lower the amount but keep going, after a while youll gain tolerance!


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

Lift Hard and Passionately. Eat enough calories and eat nutritious food. Get plenty sleep and drink lots of water. Good luck young grasshopper


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

If you want to take up a martial art to get fit then you should try Brazillian Jiu Jitsu. It's really fun, and it makes you less awkward about body contact, which is a good thing to have in life. It's also a very intelligent martial art, it's like a chess game. It's also a very welcoming and accepting community, and they always help you if you need it.


----------



## shammy (Nov 5, 2012)

lots of cardio and drink green tea, i used to green about 3 cups a day with meals and in a few weeks times i noticed a big difference around my tummy area.


----------



## loumon (Jul 6, 2012)

Shadow boxing with light dumbells gives you a complete body workout, even if you only do it for 10 minutes you'll get great results. Make sure to include 'upper cut' punches to really work the mid section. Just don't work one side more than the other, use a counting method to keep it even on both sides. Added bonus is that it builds confidence as well, not to mention that if someone was to come at you with the intent to harm you...you'll know what to do lol.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

I find getting involved in projects of any kind makes food less important... Idle hands and all, you eat less when you aren't bored... When cravings hit you, stay busy until they pass. 
Take the stairs more. Even a 10-20 minute dance around your living room to your favorite music can help.... & Don't forget to stretch.
Free weights, & velcro ankle weights can do you wonders, & are easy to use in the comfort of your own home.
Good luck!


----------

